#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Etap 21.0

## minxiam

ETAP 21 Release Candidate officially announced.. details **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Etap 21.0

----------


## cadguy

Current version is RC1. Unfortunately not bug free.
They have added 2 sub modules, FHC - Feeder Hosting Capacity and ATC - Available Transfer Capability.

----------


## minxiam

ETAP 21.0 officially announced.. details **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nodongle.biz

Good. The solution is ready, as usual.

----------


## pollar

.
.
.
.

I found this for a recent version:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
.
.
Here is a direct download link to avoid the 15 second delay.  Note you will have to click on "Skip Ad" after 5 seconds in upper right.  Also, you should *allow notifications*.  Enjoy!

http://fumacrom.com/2OTbZ

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.*
!
!
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
1
*!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
**

----------


## mahfouz

This is version 20 installer only

----------


## nodongle.biz

ETAP 21.0.1 was released.
Many improvements and fixings.

----------


## nishan

Any news for ETAP 21 with solution? Thank you

----------


## jerryking

Solution ready! 
PM.

----------


## nodongle.biz

*****ed files or an emulator only?

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

who is going to give us a gift for Christmas ......?

----------


## jerryking

More info about Etap 21, inbox.

----------


## The3rEye

pls PM me the etap21.0 solution

See More: Etap 21.0

----------


## abes

Hello, can anyone share the ETAP 21 capabilities window screenshot?

----------


## cadguy

> Hello, can anyone share the ETAP 21 capabilities window screenshot?



Same as 20.6

----------


## Henryrcp

La misma m13rd4, en este grupo no comparten los programas, la noticia se tiene pero no comparten ni los instaladores ni las soluciones. Para que sirve este grupo entonces.

----------


## etapexpert

No es tan fácil lo que pensamos sobre el cargador. tenemos que esperar.

----------


## blaeker18

> La misma m13rd4, en este grupo no comparten los programas, la noticia se tiene pero no comparten ni los instaladores ni las soluciones. Para que sirve este grupo entonces.



I think the same.

----------


## Basmah

Anyone wants to provide the solution of etap 21 and the download link?

Thanks in advance  :Embarrassment:

----------


## himmelstern

> La misma m13rd4, en este grupo no comparten los programas, la noticia se tiene pero no comparten ni los instaladores ni las soluciones. Para que sirve este grupo entonces.



este grupo se volvio una comercializadora de revendedores que venden la *******a del otro, mas cara. realmente no es util para el usuario. es la misma *******a que la venden 3 o 4 usuarios.

----------


## minxiam

ETAP 21.0.2 (officially) released...

----------


## nodongle.biz

It is available since 2 April 2022.
As well as the solution. :Cool:

----------


## minxiam

nevermind

----------


## cadguy

> I've already wrote my view on a similar post, some time ago
> 
> 
> but sure, one can announce some software even from beta stage...
> 
> and if we are to talk about this specific build (22094, which happened to also be the official one), was actually out there on April 4 (not April 2, see timestamps...), solution availability means nothing through minor versions (nothing changes, is same solution as 21.0.0 and 21.0.1)



Correct 100%.

----------


## secatobe

I am currently doing some simulations of photovoltaic systems in ETAP, but version 19 does not have some simulation features, if someone has version 20 or 21 it would be very useful, thanks

See More: Etap 21.0

----------


## jerryking

Pm for more info.

----------


## nodongle.biz

@secatobe
Solution for ETAP 21.0.2 is available by request.
You may contact via PM or email.

----------


## jerryking

Solution ready for all modules and real-time capabilities. Pm for more!

----------


## Henryrcp

¡Share!

----------


## jerryking

Pm for v21.0.2

----------


## soltan777

etap 21.0.2  installer is available for exchange
etap 21.0.1 installer is available for exchange
cdegs 17.0 installer is available for exchange
PSSE 35.3.2 installer is available for exchange
PSCAD 5.0.0 installer is available for exchange
IEDscout 5.11 installer is available for exchange
emtp 4.2.1 installer is available for exchange
easy power 10.6 installer is available for exchange
omicron monitoring suite installer is available for exchange
PSCAD 5.0.1 installer is available for exchange

----------


## Basmah

> etap 21.0.2  installer is available for exchange
> etap 21.0.1 installer is available for exchange
> cdegs 17.0 installer is available for exchange



Beware. He is scammer trying to get a c.r.a.c.k.e.d software for temptation of highly valuable softwares. He always wants a c.r.a.c.k.e.d software before he even send anything

----------


## soltan777

> Beware. He is scammer trying to get a c.r.a.c.k.e.d software for temptation of highly valuable softwares. He always wants a c.r.a.c.k.e.d software before he even send anything



in total, two people texted me, one of whom was you.
because i refused you, now you act like a psychic.
in the meantime, i will send the download link only to anyone who wants to exchange.
when you accuse someone, you have to prove it, otherwise you will be a big cheater.
if you're trying to steal my files, you can never do that because i have compressed them all.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## soltan777

> Beware. He is scammer trying to get a c.r.a.c.k.e.d software for temptation of highly valuable softwares. He always wants a c.r.a.c.k.e.d software before he even send anything



hey cheater,are you still alive?LOL

----------


## nodongle.biz

ETAP 21.0.3 is available.  :Cool:

----------


## Basmah

> hey cheater,are you still alive?LOL



The conservation confirms exactly what I say

----------


## soltan777

> The conservation confirms exactly what I say



LOL
anyone who wants to can access my computer via anydesk.


or screenshot or video or download link with password.See More: Etap 21.0

----------


## Basmah

> LOL
> anyone who wants to can access my computer via anydesk.
> or screenshot or video or download link with password.



Since you are saying anyone may access your computer to verify you got the contents, then we will be waiting for someone to confirm you are not scammer

----------


## soltan777

> Since you are saying anyone may access your computer to verify you got the contents, then we will be waiting for someone to confirm you are not scammer



You are not more than one person, so why do you use "we" word?
How many names do you have?

----------


## minxiam

nevermind

----------


## nodongle.biz

@mixiam
Yes, it was released May 13th.

----------


## minxiam

nevermind

----------


## Basmah

> You are not more than one person, so why do you use "we" word?
> How many names do you have?



It refers to the fact that the members reading the thread are to decide how legit you are.

----------


## soltan777

> It refers to the fact that the members reading the thread are to decide how legit you are.



As I said, anyone who needs it can log in to my computer and view all the software.
I have no problem but you are a scammer.
In the meantime, who are you to decide for me or others?

----------


## Basmah

> As I said, anyone who needs it can log in to my computer and view all the software.
> I have no problem but you are a scammer.
> In the meantime, who are you to decide for me or others?



Still waiting for someone to confirm you are not scammer

----------


## soltan777

> Still waiting for someone to confirm you are not scammer



You are still looking for scams from others

----------


## nihari35

Diaper seller

----------


## Basmah

> You are still looking for scams from others



Learn english

----------


## nihari35

See More: Etap 21.0

----------


## soltan777

etap 21.0.2  installer is available for exchange
etap 21.0.1 installer is available for exchange
cdegs 17.0 installer is available for exchange
PSSE 35.3.2 installer is available for exchange
PSCAD 5.0.0 installer is available for exchange
IEDscout 5.11 installer is available for exchange
emtp 4.2.1 installer is available for exchange
easy power 10.6 installer is available for exchange
omicron monitoring suite installer is available for exchange
PSCAD 5.0.1 installer is available for exchange
cdegs 17.1 installer is available for exchange
pls cadd 17.22 installer is available for exchange

----------


## krep22

About what has become this forum?! Is it a place for sharing or a market place of few? Please close this section if no one is ready to share. Since 2019 version none is available for free.

----------


## abekas

To Krep22: I couldn't agree more

----------


## Henryrcp

> To Krep22: I couldn't agree more



I have commented on it for a long time, the idea was to share it for free for the members of the forum, so it stopped being useful.

----------


## fx007

The idea was for everyone to share installers and once they are available, we cr%%%%k and share them for free for all... But, everyone is complaining, no one is sharing...

----------


## soltan777

etap 21.0.2  installer is available for exchange
etap 21.0.1 installer is available for exchange
cdegs 17.0 installer is available for exchange
PSSE 35.3.2 installer is available for exchange
PSCAD 5.0.0 installer is available for exchange
IEDscout 5.11 installer is available for exchange
emtp 4.2.1 installer is available for exchange
easy power 10.6 installer is available for exchange
omicron monitoring suite installer is available for exchange
PSCAD 5.0.1 installer is available for exchange
cdegs 17.1 installer is available for exchange
pls cadd 17.22 installer is available for exchange

----------


## LFlo

i have
etap 21.0.2 installer  
easy power 10.6 installer

----------


## ciclosys

looking for ***** for easy power 10.6

who can share?

----------


## X-Men

etap 20.6 with solution available for exchange
PSCAD v4.6.3 (update 5) with solution available for exchange

----------


## nodongle.biz

Here are people collecting only for the software setup files. LOL

P.S.
ETAP 21.0.4 with the solution is available

----------


## ciclosys

I'm looking to exchange applications send telegram @Miguel_Cruz26

busco intercambiar aplicaciones  mandar telegram @Miguel_Cruz26

----------


## minxiam

> Here are people collecting only for the software setup files. LOL
> 
> P.S.
> ETAP 21.0.4 with the solution is available



maybe wait first for 21.0.3 to be released?

P.S.
that 21.0.4 you talk about is actually 21.0.0, no need to install, just extract ETAPS.exe and see file versionSee More: Etap 21.0

----------


## nodongle.biz

Probably 21.0.3 will be skipped. ))
etaps.exe is not main file.
Many other files was updated.

----------


## minxiam

> Probably 21.0.3 will be skipped. ))



that same 21.0.3 which, like this 21.0.4, you announced as available few weeks ago? ))




> etaps.exe is not main file.
> Many other files was updated.



lol, ofc is one of the main files and, without exception, all official builds of ETAP before had a matching version, like this one will have when will actually be ready for release, until then is just a "draft"

try to follow OTI newsletters or install first to see if is actually the real thing not just some useless zip...

----------


## notrip

etap 21.0.2 with *****

----------


## uaytac

> etap 21.0.2 with *****
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Can you please share the p a t c h with me?
uaytac@hotmail.com

----------


## nodongle.biz

free version 20.6 in neighbor thread is not enough?

P.S.
Best solution is it without any changed ETAP file.

----------


## X-Men

> free version 20.6 in neighbor thread is not enough?
> 
> P.S.
> Best solution is it without any changed ETAP file.



What does this it mean "without any changed ETAP file"?

----------


## notrip

> free version 20.6 in neighbor thread is not enough?
> 
> P.S.
> Best solution is it without any changed ETAP file.



@nodongle
He needs the psacdv5, but I want the power factory or cdegs.

----------


## Basmah

> @nodongle
> He needs the psacdv5, but I want the power factory or cdegs.



I did not ask for PSCAD 5.0.1 as condition to provide the c.r.a.c.k of etap 20.6





> The link of installer
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## nodongle.biz

> What does this it mean "without any changed ETAP file"?



Like as original license, all files in an original state.
No  p.a.t.c.h.e.d  files.

----------


## Basmah

> Can you please share the p a t c h with me?
> uaytac@hotmail.com



Beware of notrip. He only wants to collect further c.r.a.c.k.s and software installers. He got CDGES 15.6 c.r.a.c.k and PowerFactory 2022 installer from me and sent me nothing





> etap 21.0.2 with *****
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## notrip

> Beware of notrip. He only wants to collect further c.r.a.c.k.s and software installers. He got CDGES 15.6 c.r.a.c.k and PowerFactory 2022 installer from me and sent me nothing



Apparently, soltan777 was right. You are a psychic
When I have ses cdegs 16, why should I accept 15.6?
I already had the pf2022 software. Because before sending the installation file, I realized that this file is a single-user ***** and belongs to Downloadly.
I got several installation files including pf2022 installation file from soltan777.
I suggest that no one exchange files with this person.

----------


## Basmah

> Apparently, soltan777 was right. You are a psychic
> When I have ses cdegs 16, why should I accept 15.6?
> I already had the pf2022 software. Because before sending the installation file, I realized that this file is a single-user ***** and belongs to Downloadly.
> I got several installation files including pf2022 installation file from soltan777.
> I suggest that no one exchange files with this person.



Huh? You were asking for CDGES in exchange etap 21.0.2. Right now that you got its c.r.a.c.k, you are telling us that you already have it. 

Members of this forum already trust me since I gave them etap 20.6 with solution paid by me

In this message, you were asking for the installer of PowerFactory 2022. Now you are telling us you already have it from someone else.

See More: Etap 21.0

----------


## uaytac

Please do not fight. Just share what you have.

----------


## notrip

> Huh? You were asking for CDGES in exchange etap 21.0.2. Right now that you got its c.r.a.c.k, you are telling us that you already have it. 
> 
> Members of this forum already trust me since I gave them etap 20.6 with solution paid by me
> 
> In this message, you were asking for the installer of PowerFactory 2022. Now you are telling us you already have it from someone else.



1.why did you send the software before the initial agreement?
2.as i said, i already had an installation file and i ran the ***** file on it as a test and i realized that this ***** is limited in execution.
exactly one minute after you sent pf2022 installer, i told you that i am not interested in your software.
i did not use your software. it is impossible to download and install a file within a minute.
if i intended to cheat, i could have received the single-user license file completely from you.
Plz use your brain

----------


## Basmah

> 1.why did you send the software before the initial agreement?
> 2.as i said, i already had an installation file and i ran the ***** file on it as a test and i realized that this ***** is limited in execution.
> exactly one minute after you sent pf2022 installer, i told you that i am not interested in your software.
> i did not use your software. it is impossible to download and install a file within a minute.
> if i intended to cheat, i could have received the single-user license file completely from you.
> Plz use your brain



You said you NEED the c.r.a.c.k.s as per the messaging in this thread.

You actually INTEND to cheat since no one here confirms you got the solution.

You also said you WANT PowerFactory 2022 and CDEGS without specifying whether you want the installer or c.r.a.c.k. Thus, a simple use of brain implies you need both installers and c.r.a.cks.





> @nodongle
> He needs the psacdv5, but I want the power factory or cdegs.

----------


## notrip

> You said you NEED the c.r.a.c.k.s as per the messaging in this thread.
> 
> You actually INTEND to cheat since no one here confirms you got the solution.
> 
> You also said you WANT PowerFactory 2022 and CDEGS without specifying whether you want the installer or c.r.a.c.k. Thus, a simple use of brain implies you need both installers and c.r.a.cks.



If you want to exchange files and you are an electrical engineer and not a reseller, just buy PF2022 unlimted or cdegs 17.0 unlimted from nodongle/cadguy/minxiam or... and then we will exchange together.I have also paid for ETAP.
In fact, we have done financial division.
Also, I have no interest in sharing for free with others.
Only oxygen is free in this world.

----------


## Basmah

> If you want to exchange files and you are an electrical engineer and not a reseller, just buy PF2022 unlimted or cdegs 17.0 unlimted from nodongle/cadguy/minxiam or... and then we will exchange together.I have also paid for ETAP.
> In fact, we have done financial division.
> Also, I have no interest in sharing for free with others.
> Only oxygen is free in this world.



We are still waiting for someone to confirm you really got c.r.a.c.k.ed etap 21.0.2 with all modules enabled

----------


## notrip

> We are still waiting for someone to confirm you really got c.r.a.c.k.ed etap 21.0.2 with all modules enabled



You are mentally retarded.
If you didn't trust me, then why did you want to exchange software?

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

thank you basmahthank you very much , and f*** all the greedy resselers

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

i have been for long time on this forum and there is a few people witch i can trust one of  theme is you basmah 
lot of others are only on the forum for money

----------


## PemulA

Dear Basmah ...
Thank you very much I have received the solution of ETAP 20.6  from you without any exchange.

----------


## uaytac

Thank you  Basmah. You are doing great job. You shared Etap without any exchange.
Thank you.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

"only oxygen is free" you are wrong,still some men on this forum, i received etap and pf2022 from basamah for free
this forum was made by engineers to help engineers pleas greedy people go away from our forum

----------


## himmelstern

> Huh? You were asking for CDGES in exchange etap 21.0.2. Right now that you got its c.r.a.c.k, you are telling us that you already have it. 
> 
> Members of this forum already trust me since I gave them etap 20.6 with solution paid by me
> 
> In this message, you were asking for the installer of PowerFactory 2022. Now you are telling us you already have it from someone else.



could you reupload this file for pf, please
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



says that
See More: Etap 21.0

----------


## himmelstern

Basmah

your inbox is full, not accept further messages.

----------


## notrip

pscad 5.0.1
exchange with power factory/skm/cdegs.you can buy them from nodongle/cadguy/minxiam or ...

----------


## raj151857

Dear Basmah ...

You are a very kind Gentleman, 

Thank you very much as you share ETAP Solution without any exchange.

Request other members to please share ETAP 21 with solution & help all brothers here.

Thanks once again.

----------


## raj151857

I would like to thanks my friends Truely Gentleman Basmah and 
himmelstern who help all of us. God bless them.

----------


## etapexpert

Thank you Basmah and the link re-sender " Henryrcp" . 

I dont know why are we sharing other software under ETAP Title. I request to share it under different subject, so it will be helfpful when the needy people search and get it.

Thank you

----------


## Henryrcp

Por favor compartir el Etap 21 con su solucion, se agradece el intercambio de información.


Please share the Etap 21 with its solution, the exchange of information is appreciated.

----------


## notrip

easy power 10.6 with c.r.a.c.k

i already bought some softwares and now i need skm 10, pf2022 and cdegs 17.1 softwares.
anyone interested please buy them from nodongle/cadguy/minxiam and...! We can split the finance.

----------


## notrip

emtp 4.2.1 with c.r.a.c.k

i already bought some softwares and now i need skm 10, pf2022 and cdegs 17.1 softwares.
anyone interested please buy them from nodongle/cadguy/minxiam and...! We can split the finance.

----------


## notrip

ses cdegs 17.1 with c.r.a.c.k

i already bought some softwares and now i need  pf2022 and skm 10 softwares.
anyone interested please buy them from nodongle/cadguy/minxiam and...! We can split the finance.

----------


## hnx

Ok. I am.

----------


## parand

Attention Everybody





> proof!
> cadguy, you are a thief and also an extortionist.



The proof was unique. So the real bastard is the cadguy.
thanks soltan777

----------


## X-Men

> Attention Everybody
> 
> 
> 
> The proof was unique. So the real bastard is the cadguy.
> thanks soltan777



Binaya Bhusan Jena, Professor at NIFT, Bhubaneswar


National Institute of Fashion Technology, Bhubaneswar
See More: Etap 21.0

----------


## notrip

dear @abb..
you messaged me a bit late. i have paid for the c.r.a.c.k and am waiting to receive it.
if that person can't ***** it then i will take it from you.
and also your inbox is full.(@abb.. has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.)

----------


## notrip

skm 10.0.0.3 with c.rack
i need power factory 2022/cyme/xgslab

----------


## himmelstern

> Binaya Bhusan Jena, Professor at NIFT, Bhubaneswar
> National Institute of Fashion Technology, Bhubaneswar

----------


## notrip

> skm 10.0.0.3 with c.rack
> i need power factory 2022/cyme/xgslab



please don't say can you give me?
buy pf/cyme/xgslab and then we can exchange...!

----------


## awer5

Please share ETAP 21 installer,thank you .

----------


## notrip

pss sincal 18.5.3 with c.rack
for exchange powerfactory & xgslab

----------


## raj151857

Dear Friends, Please share ETAP 21 with Solution. It will help less privileged brothers. Please help

----------


## MRIG

Hello!! 
Can someone send me etap2102EN.iso and its solution's download link?
My email is hipnos_1982@hotmail.com 
I have some libraries to share too.

Thanks in advance!

MRIG

----------


## zickfrid

etap 21 full and unlim 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ele.ups

> Dear Friends, Please share ETAP 21 with Solution. It will help less privileged brothers. Please help



you do upload the installation file, then i will upload the solution file.

----------


## zickfrid

all alredy posted in youtube channel "Support Request" test and fun

----------


## youben

21.0.1



youcef23@gmail.comSee More: Etap 21.0

----------


## Honey59

Hi guys. Nobody share. Everyhing is with money in front. Im living in Colombia-South America and here all of this soft are so far from our wallet. I only have ETAP 16 and Digs***t 15.1. I visit this forum but I never found a real help. Anyway thnks for all of you that some day realy share without money.

----------


## youben

yes i accept my 
youcef23@gmail.com
etap 21.0.2 +*****

----------


## youben

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## luis4170

Downloading. 
Is cra***k included?

----------


## AuroraBorealis

> Downloading. 
> Is cra***k included?



if this is the same as what i have downloaded, there is a solution but it is password protected

----------


## youben

prb is mot pass

----------


## ahmedrst

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Password please

----------


## raj151857

Link not opening,access denied. Request please reupload

----------


## raj151857

Link not opening,access denied. Request please reupload

----------


## Honey59

The link is working, Ive downloaded but the solution is password protected. somebody have this password?. Please share it electriko2005@gmail.com.

----------

